# Test Track



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I am going to be constructing a test track for when my live steamer arrives. I have heard both sides of what people prefer to use. Some use rollers while others block the engine's trucks and let the drivers roll freely in space. Some say the direct contact of stainless steel with stainless steel will cause undo wear when running the engine on the test track over time. So, I guess I am asking for your opinions of what would be a good way to make a test track. 

I have in mind of using track underneath the pilot truck, trailing truck and tender and raising that so that the 3 main drivers roll untouched. I was also considering using oak and cutting grooves where the wheels would be rather than using track.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeremiah, 

Rollers under the drivers provide a load for the loco to work against. I don't recommend supporting the loco by only the pilot and trailing trucks because their springing is usually adjusted to keep their wheels on the track and not to support the entire weight of the loco. Also it might not be very stable. Most of a loco's weight is on the drivers. If you want the drivers to spin freely then plan to support the loco by the frame. If the tender is used for fuel or water then it should be supported at the same height relative to the loco as it would be for normal running. 

Steve


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I did plan to have the tender at the same level. I guess I would just keep track of how much time the drivers were on the rollers if I go the roller route. Thankfully the pacific only has 3 rollers so it will keep the cost of them down a bit. What about SS on SS though? Do the rollers roll underneath the flange or on the wider part of the driver?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I would suspect that SS on SS won't show much wear, it's when one metal is softer that wear shows up faster on the softer metal. 

Rollers should be on the treads, some drivers are flangeless for tighter curves 

John


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Some locos with working springing might have the valve events out of time by 'hanging' in space - it depends on what the loco is. In any event, ALL the wheels should be supported IMO, and as Steve notes, the tender, in the case of an alcohol-fired loco, MUST be on the same track level as the locomotive to make the chicken feed alcohol supply work correctly. 

I have locos over forty years old that show no signs of wear from being run on rollers. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree completely with TAC. 

I don't "get" worrying about wear when being on a test track, the majority of use of the loco should be running normally, so the "test track mileage" should be minimal. Sort of worrying about how rough the cement is on your driveway in regards to tire wear. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I built my own treadmill using angle brackets and screendoor rollers from the hardware store. Below is a drawing I made for other purposes, but includes the basic design of the rollers.

Notes: I connected a pair of angle brackets (each with a pair of rollers) to form a single unit for each axle, by a pair of ties (the drawings do not show the method I actually used, my ties are under the angle brackets using the holes in the brackets for screws to attach the ties). I then firmly attached one roller assembly to a 1x4 board (long enough to support my engine and tender), at the appropriate place and the other roller assemblies are just placed on the board and float to the correct location under the wheels.

The portion of the drawing in the center bottom needs some explanation... on the left side of that drawing it shows the wheel as it meets the roller to show the flange to the side; the view is tangent to the interface. On the right side it shows how the wheel nestles down between a pair of rollers, the view is parallel to the tops of the roller pair. The drawing on the lower left shows the side and top views of one side of the roller assembly. The view on the right shows just one wheel seated down on the roller pair.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

A place to get 1/2" ball bearing races is from inline skates. If you go to a thrift store you can find a pair for $5 or less and each pair has more than most people need for a set of rollers. Then use Semper's building idea. Or you could just go and buy some, up here Bachmann rollars are cheap.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Semper. I have some time so I think I may try a go at making some make-shift rollers. I have the means and tools so it should be fun.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Bachmann ones are inexpensive, and they also have "static" ones at half the price that you can put under the leading, trailing and tender trucks. They also conduct power from the rails up, so if you MUST use them on a sparky, they will work. 

That was a cost-effective solution for me. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Greg. I'll definitely look into them.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Set up your test rollers to replicate a real track as closely as you possibly can. Support the leading and trailing trucks on short lengths of track, and tender if you need it to operate the engine. If fuel and water come from the tender, include it in the test, to make sure all that works too. Shim everything level so the engine sits as it would on the track. Don't short cut or slop through the test. Do it right.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Not wanting to create a whole new thread, I was wondering how one would obtain an accucraft live steamer like this:

*SÄCHSISCHE VI K 0-10-0*
from their German site? 

What is the price in US dollars for this one? Just curious.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 25 Jan 2011 07:48 PM 
Not wanting to create a whole new thread, I was wondering how one would obtain an accucraft live steamer like this:

*SÄCHSISCHE VI K 0-10-0*
from their German site? 

What is the price in US dollars for this one? Just curious. 



Give Lorenz Schug a call, he speaks good English and I'm sure that he'll be happy to sell you one of these limited edition models. Note that the euro price today reflects the 1 euro = 1.36 USD exchange rate. As far as getting ahold of one of these models, built at his behest, BTW, he is the only game in town. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann rollars are cheap 
Bachmann makes rollers?


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Tac,
Thanks. Gonna have to pass with the price of that one.


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 26 Jan 2011 09:02 AM 
Bachmann rollars are cheap 
Bachmann makes rollers? 


Hey, that's what I said! A quick search turned up Bachmann's EZ rollers.


Here's one place selling them, based on the first pick from a Google search:


http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/bac/bac92423.htm

Enjoy!
Trot, the helpful, fox...


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

The Bachmann rollers are high in price as you are only getting 2 pair. My local hobby shop can get me 4 pair for $60. I believe on Sunset Valley Rails you can get them for $15 per pair. A pair being one unit which would fit under one axle.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 26 Jan 2011 12:24 PM 
The Bachmann rollers are high in price as you are only getting 2 pair. My local hobby shop can get me 4 pair for $60. I believe on Sunset Valley Rails you can get them for $15 per pair. A pair being one unit which would fit under one axle. 
Me, I bought twelve sets of Aristocraft rollers - that's twelve actual units - in a yard sale for £12 [$19.50].

The Aristo rollers come in sets of four units and are still good value at their proper price.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 25 Jan 2011 07:48 PM 
Not wanting to create a whole new thread, I was wondering how one would obtain an accucraft live steamer like this:

*SÄCHSISCHE VI K 0-10-0*
from their German site? 

What is the price in US dollars for this one? Just curious. 



Dear Mr iceclimber - if you look further afield on this part of the forum you'll see that I have started a new thread based on your query.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## se38005 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you for the sweet inspiration I got from this tread. Actually, I've had some ideas to make my own set of rolles for some time, but after reading I here, I had to stop talking, start doing







. I merely used old pieces of steel that was laying around in the garage.

One picture of the first complete roller. 



Parts for the second one, actually not a complete set, on side piece, two rollerbearing and some scews are missing.


----------

